# Car Boot Time



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Right off to the car boot, to look for an Omega amongst the Clarice Cliff and Moorcroft !!

Anyone have any interesting car boot finds?

I've had a few non watch items, that has reaped well, one even paid for a holiday :yahoo:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Stuck out in the wilds here, there's not a decent car boot within reach unfortunately.... have a good root around the dross for that elusive item... :thumbup:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

There are the very rare times something pops up. I got a JLC pocket watch the other week, and a Seiko 7A38 a few years ago, but not much for a few years searching.

I only go to get the kids out and let the 710 have a lie in, and of course the hope of spotting something that everyone else has missed


----------



## jakej106 (Mar 25, 2013)

I use to be a cycle mechanic and heavily into my bikes and would often find a few rare vintage pieces that where money making.

Watch wise just 1, 1960s omega seamaster for a fiver, the guy thought it was fake, but it looked 'right' to me, got home, got that bad boy open and was welcomed by a beautiful hand wound movement.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Well took the Aprilia down to Dorchester Car Boot.... How cold do you have to be before you can be legally classed as an Eskimo??

Not too bad a trip, bought 2 Parker 51 fountain pens for Â£6 the pair, that will pay for my next watch.

There might also have been a dodgy Rolex for Â£12.50, that may, or may not look rather nice on a Nato!


----------



## joeytheghost (May 26, 2011)

Faze said:


> Well took the Aprilia down to Dorchester Car Boot.... How cold do you have to be before you can be legally classed as an Eskimo??
> 
> Not too bad a trip, bought 2 Parker 51 fountain pens for Â£6 the pair, that will pay for my next watch.
> 
> There might also have been a dodgy Rolex for Â£12.50, that may, or may not look rather nice on a Nato!


I saw you go past me, obvious why your cold!


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

:yes:

More like this though


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

I've found a couple of Sicuras, a silver IWC pocket watch and numerous other watches on my car boots travels


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Did anyone find anything good?


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Well I found exactly what I was looking for, to house my watches.

This case used to hold a canteen of cutlery and I picked it up for Â£3.

It has a big bottom draw (13 x 15 x 3 inches) for the watches and a top compartment for all the over crap.

Just need to get the pipe laggers when B&Q open, line the bottom and I'm sorted.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice! :yes:


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Last time I went to the car boot near me everyone was selling

either brand new chinese tat or dirty/broken used kids toys

(i.e. chinese tat).


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Faze said:


> Well I found exactly what I was looking for, to house my watches.
> 
> This case used to hold a canteen of cutlery and I picked it up for Â£3.
> 
> ...


The 710 says you should cover the pipe lagging with some pretty material. Can't repeat what she said about Rogers tea box.

:yahoo:


----------



## JPaling (Mar 16, 2013)

last time i went to a carboot, i picked up an old airpistol for Â£3. owner said it wasnt working, thats because he didnt know how to **** it... :L anyways sold that air pistol for "Â£200" ; later that month after finding it very difficult to ****, but ive also picked up alot of watches but mainly cheap seiko's for general use, i did once find a vostok though, 50p


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

I went to my local bootsale this morning and did very well!

I managed a Nu Tool bench planer/jointer for a tenner!, A nice canteen of cuttlery in epns, not been used, Â£12!.

Last week I bought a 1400w mitre saw fir a fiver_ I thought it wasn't going to be any good but it's fantastic!!

Cheers, John


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

1400w mitre saw for a fiver was it a Screwfix TITAN jobbie Mr Baz?


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

i do believe someone on this forum found got a legit roles with a tissot for Â£20. well jell


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

My local market bootsale is brilliant lots of dealers and amatuers and forum members . I've bought a few watches over the years nothing to shout aboutI walked away from a Tudor and accutron a few weeks ago because the guy wanted top eBay prices .

i Have bought some nice art though risky but paid off and a nice vintage map turned out authentic.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

bry1975 said:


> 1400w mitre saw for a fiver was it a Screwfix TITAN jobbie Mr Baz?


Hello Bry

It was a Ferm which I think Screwfix do actually sell..

Last year I bought a motor complete with the handle that fits this very machine!! (only gave a couple of quid for it!!)

Cheers, John


----------

